# My new Z5



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

Here it is. I got it yesterday. Swapped an 11-23 cassette and put on my BBW Blackset Race wheels. It weighs in at 18.5 with cages, pedals, and light mounts after the changes. Time to put some miles on it.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice!
I have a 2011 with the white/red colors

I like these colors a lot more.

Fsa? What cranks are those?


----------



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

They are FSA Omega cranks with BB30 bottom bracket. 

I was deciding between this and an '12 Tarmac. The appearance of this one was a portion of the deciding factor. The BB30 bottom bracket was also a deciding factor.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you got the Felt over the Specialized! 
Dude, you can put an extra helmet in that bag! Is there a parachute in there?
Have fun.


----------

